
Given a choice, 46% of Citrix employees picked Macs - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/09/26/given_a_choice_46_of_citrix_employees_picked_macs.html
======
lucisferre
Where I work we have a choice as well and I, along with many others picked a
Mac (Macbook pro specifically). I wonder how many are picking these for the
flexibility of spare-time iOS projects and how many just like the shine of it.

Personally, while I don't have that much interest in working on iOS projects,
I enjoy using OSX as a *nix dev environment for Ruby and other such things,
and I supposed I feel better knowing I have the option for iOS if I want or
need to.

